# Aurizon Ear Drops



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Has anyone used these, and if so, has your dogs suffered any lasting side effects?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

use it all the time on Mavis and she has had no side effects...it clears her ear infections up within a few days...


sorry when i say all the time i mean perhaps 5/6 times a year ...lol...not everyday


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> use it all the time on Mavis and she has had no side effects...it clears her ear infections up within a few days...
> 
> sorry when i say all the time i mean perhaps 5/6 times a year ...lol...not everyday


They've made Alfie deaf, my vet has never heard of this before (it is a known side effect - stated in tiny print on the box) and the company wont deal with me directly, so i cant find out any info in regards to whether he will get his hearing back, and if so, how long.

My vet has guessed at 4-6 weeks, although i think he has plucked that out of the air.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> They've made Alfie deaf, my vet has never heard of this before (it is a known side effect - stated in tiny print on the box) and the company wont deal with me directly, so i cant find out any info in regards to whether he will get his hearing back, and if so, how long.
> 
> My vet has guessed at 4-6 weeks, although i think he has plucked that out of the air.


heck..i didn't know that .....   i have used it for years with Mavis

could it not be a side effect of the ear infection rather than the drops?

fingers crossed his hearing returns real soon


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> heck..i didn't know that .....   i have used it for years with Mavis
> 
> could it not be a side effect of the ear infection rather than the drops?
> 
> fingers crossed his hearing returns real soon


He didnt have an infection, thats what has pissed me off the most. He just a slightly red and sore looking ear, and as we had used them years ago, and it was just before a weekend, we decided to go down the eardrops route, rather than leave it and have it get worse and need emergency treatment. As Alfie is a drama queen with his ears, i take no risks.

The vet couldnt see anything at all, and said that apart from looking a little angry, there was no sign of infection, and the ear itself was really clean.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> He didnt have an infection, thats what has pissed me off the most. He just a slightly red and sore looking ear, and as we had used them years ago, and it was just before a weekend, we decided to go down the eardrops route, rather than leave it and have it get worse and need emergency treatment. As Alfie is a drama queen with his ears, i take no risks.
> 
> The vet couldnt see anything at all, and said that apart from looking a little angry, there was no sign of infection, and the ear itself was really clean.


been there myself nonnie with Mavis....i know how quickly they can go from being sore to very very sore even with 24hrs....feeling a bit wary myself now after your experience...only the other day Mavis was feeling rough inside which with her normally means the start of one


----------

